# Removal of suture from cornea



## vmounce (Apr 4, 2012)

What cpt code would be used for removal of suture from cornea?

thanks, 
Vickie


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 10, 2012)

*Article*

Feb 2008
Savvy Coder: Coding & Reimbursement 
Common Coding Errors, Part One 

http://www.aao.org/aao/publications/eyenet/200802/coder.cfm

Suture Removal

When is suture removal separately payable? Only in two cases: CPT code 15850 Removal of sutures under anesthesia (other than local), same surgeon; or 15851 Removal of sutures under anesthesia (other than local), other surgeon.

In all other cases, it is either part of the global surgical fee or—if you were not the surgeon or if the patient is out of the global period—part of the E&M code or Eye Code. Laser suture lysis is considered suture removal. It is inappropriate to code 66250 Revision or repair of operative wound for this service. Finally, for CPT purposes, a suture isn't considered a corneal foreign body, so you can't code it as foreign body removal.

Hope this helps


----------



## shankara (Apr 24, 2014)

*corneal suture removal with local anesthesia*

corneal suture removal with local anesthesia. How would you code this suture removal? 

regards 
Shankara.P.Narasimha, CPC, BSC, Dilp., HIM


----------



## purinoski (Jun 3, 2014)

*Removal of cornea suture*

I know this is late in coming, but I also am confused on what cpt code to use for removal of broken corneal suture in that cpt code 15850 is listed in the integumentary system and I see that as being used in removal of sutures in the eyelid.  I don't see how this code could be used for the eye itself.  Are 
there any other codes that could be used?

Thanks,
Phyllis Urinoski, CPC
South AL Outpt Svces
Ambulatory Surgery Center


----------

